# 1970's tri-hull skiff rebuild (lots of pictures)



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

This was a build I did a while back with my dad, but figured that someone can take a few ideas from the pictures. This is an old, 'bath tub' bass boat that made its way to Puerto Rico. I got it for cheap, and decided to make a nice solo fishing boat, good for both inshore and near shore waters. I will post pics as I find them, here is the early start








































http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r699/manatiburon/Pa%20La%20Pena/foto003_zps0c899509.jpg[/img]








































I really like the lines in this hull, it got out in plane in seconds, and it handle rough chop like a champ.
















after gelcoat and some sanding








center console was glassed to hull and baitwell (center seat) which offered a good multiple support system in the hull's center
































Transome was re-done








Livewell pump installed, inside console you can see the step built to cover the pump








down to the bone....


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Priming and final finish
















First topcoat, 2-part poly








Outside ready for topcoat
























Big jump, but here is the rig with the yami and a few electronics, VHF radio is inside console








Finished product
















saw a few silver kings 








doing 20+ with 3 pepole + gear...








offshore action!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow!, That was a lot of work!!! She came out very nice [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]looks like she'll produce a lot of good memories .
The first picture shows quite a few potential rebuilds in your future....Heavy on the pics...I like the one straight ahead on top with the shrubs blooming out of the engine well


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

exquisite work.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

i like it


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you all! Indeed, she produced a lot of fish and a great bunch of good memories! I sold her about a year and a half ago, after about 5 years of fishing around the island. That hull was really seaworthy; I put this boat through some 2-4 seas out in the Atlantic and handled it like a champ. I have seen a few hulls of this over CL here in Florida, so I might get another one someday...


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

You rock! Nice job, and it looks like your family will be the better for it. You have my utmost admiration. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

that hull looks like mine. your boat turned out great. does the 25hp outboard enough motor for it?


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! The 25 Yami was just enough, did 25-27 mph solo, and ran all weekend with a few gallons of fuel.


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

> You rock!  Nice job, and it looks like your family will be the better for it.  You have my utmost admiration.   [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


I'm humbled... Thanks a lot, I really learned a lot in this build, including the fact that us rebuilders should think, think twice and then think some more about deck layout, there are a few things I would have done different now I know a little more....


----------

